# Ruger LC9 or Diamondback DB9?



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been considering an ultra-compact 9mm for pocket carry. The DB9 seems great, but I haven't been able to look at the Ruger LC9 to compare the two. Anyone able to share their opinions? 

Is the Ruger small enough for FRONT POCKET carry? The DB9 is extremely slim and barely bigger than the DB380, so I have been leaning in that direction. Hopefully, my dealer will have a Ruger soon so I can compare them myself.

Any opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Please look at some Diamondback related information. I know of 2 people who both have owned and disposed of their Diamondbacks with in 3 months. I have read little positive about them, however I can not say I have any first hand experiance with one. I know also I never will because of the exposure I have had. As a general rule of thumb I never buy a gun manufactured in Florida.

The LC9 is a nice little gun and I can carry one in my front pocket. With a good holster it is protected and appears to be a wallet or some such object. My advice, which is only one mans opinion is shy away from the DB get the Ruger. You may hear advice to the contrary, you may be luckier then my 2 friends. I don't know. I am just offering my opinion and hope it is appreciated in your decision making process.

RCG


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I like the LC9 and have no experience with the diamondback.


----------



## wk9k (Jan 12, 2012)

I just traded for a DB9 a few days ago, I can tell you Ive read quite a few bad reviews with it having failure to feed and picky on ammo. I went ahead and got one anyways because it is the smallest, lightest 9mm and thats exactly what I wanted. Now, mine is the newer serial model, and yes it does have some pretty bad failure to feed. And after much discussion and observation I am pretty sure its either the very stiff recoil spring or the mag spring. Right now Ive got the slide held 
open for a few days now hoping it will take some of the strong stiffness out of the spring. As far as the mag I bent the feed lips in a little and if all this doesnt 
work I am going to buy a kel tec PF9 mag spring and put it in the DB9 mag to try it out. In my opionion the mag spring is too weak in the DB9. Other than these 
problems the DB9 is a very well made pistol. You may have better reliability with the LC9 but the DB9 is definately a pocket pistol, here is the Diamondbacktalk 
forum I have shot a few pics of my DB9 next to a kel tec p32 if you know how small they are...DiamondbackTalk.com » View topic - Picked up a new DB9 today..Comparison KT P32/PICS


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

wk9k said:


> .....I can tell you Ive read quite a few bad reviews with it having failure to feed ...... I went ahead and got one anyways because it is the smallest, lightest 9mm and thats exactly what I wanted.....mine is the newer serial model, and yes it does have some pretty bad failure to feed....... Other than these
> problems the DB9 is a very well made pistol. You may have better reliability with the LC9 but the DB9 is definately a pocket pistol.......


directly from the owner of a newer model..... fits great in his pocket, well made but unreliable..... so if you just want a pistol shaped thing that doesnt work, the diamondback fits the bill and conversely if you want a reliable self defense weapon, pick the LC9....

i love advice thats honest, concise and fact based


----------



## xia1498 (Mar 13, 2014)

Purchased new LC9 two months ago and after 200 rounds the firing pin broke.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought a DB380 several months ago and probably have a couple hundred rounds through it. There have been a few failure to feed issues, but I've polished the chamber and feed ramp and I think that has helped. However, I would not rely on it as my primary edc, only a backup. It has never failed to fire a round that has been chambered but I'm not real keen on the consistency of it feeding followup rounds, so I would only recommend it for a backup. I am not sure about this, but I thought I heard that Taurus bought the company a while back. If so, I wouldn't buy one simply because I don't like Taurus. I've owned one of those also and had nothing but trouble with it, and you can not get parts for it, Taurus won't sell some of them, including the firing pin which is what broke after 200 rounds through mine. I'd send it back to Taurus to fix but don't think I want to spend $80 to send a $160 gun back for a "free repair". Maybe I'll get around to it, or maybe I'll just sell it for parts and take the hit.


----------

